# Water Circulation in Larger Tanks



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello!! :-D
Alrighty, down to the topic.. As many of you know, I have a 75 gallon tank. What you DONT know is that I dont have powerheads!! Now I have a debate inside my head.. Should I get a powerhead to circulate water in my tank so as to keep water properly filtered? Or should I wing it and hope that my powerful, VERY powerful filter will pick up the other half of the tank. (I have a dividing bar at the top of my tank, which means I can't put the filter in the middle.. lol) 
My real question is... Where can I get cheap powerhead(s) to put in my tank? I dont need a 400+ GPH powerhead.. that's silly lol. The powerhead Im looking for is to help the filter pick up water from the other side of the tank, not to create currents for the fish to play in.. I have a bubbler for that haha. :roll: Much appreciated!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Eshnon said:


> Hello!! :-D
> Alrighty, down to the topic.. As many of you know, I have a 75 gallon tank. What you DONT know is that I dont have powerheads!! Now I have a debate inside my head.. Should I get a powerhead to circulate water in my tank so as to keep water properly filtered? Or should I wing it and hope that my powerful, VERY powerful filter will pick up the other half of the tank. (I have a dividing bar at the top of my tank, which means I can't put the filter in the middle.. lol)
> My real question is... Where can I get cheap powerhead(s) to put in my tank? I dont need a 400+ GPH powerhead.. that's silly lol. The powerhead Im looking for is to help the filter pick up water from the other side of the tank, not to create currents for the fish to play in.. I have a bubbler for that haha. :roll: Much appreciated!


Much would depend on what size filter you are running and fishes you are or will be keeping.(may not need powerhead)
I like Aquaclear powerheads but Penguin powerheads also work well and are a bit cheaper.
Purchased mine at Foster and Smith Aquatics.com


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, we need to know the filter and the fish.

The best filter circulation is created by having the filter intake and return on opposite ends of a longish tank, like a 4-foot (presumably) 75g. That way you know the water is moving through the tank. Directing the outflow via spigot or spraybar can create complete movement as that end to avoid "dead spots." If the water is just being circulated within the tank it is not going through the filter.


----------



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

*My Filter, and Fish*

Ok so I have a Marineland Bio-Wheel Power Filter -Emperor 400- It filters 400 GPH. And it's meant for a tank of up to 90 gallons, and I have a 75g. The fish I WILL have in it will be Bolivian Rams, Dwarf Gouramis, some form of glass sticky.. sucker fish thingy (cannot think of the name.. wow), Featherfin Catfish, 3-5 Peppered Cory Catfish, and ~10-30 Platys. 
I want to have small fish in a big tank.. so as to have more to look at.. Also would love to have Tetras.. ~5-8. 
-I know many of you wonder.. "Will he have enough room for all that?"
Yes, I will..  I wont over crowd them.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Eshnon said:


> Ok so I have a Marineland Bio-Wheel Power Filter -Emperor 400- It filters 400 GPH. And it's meant for a tank of up to 90 gallons, and I have a 75g. The fish I WILL have in it will be Bolivian Rams, Dwarf Gouramis, some form of glass sticky.. sucker fish thingy (cannot think of the name.. wow), Featherfin Catfish, 3-5 Peppered Cory Catfish, and ~10-30 Platys.
> I want to have small fish in a big tank.. so as to have more to look at.. Also would love to have Tetras.. ~5-8.
> -I know many of you wonder.. "Will he have enough room for all that?"
> Yes, I will..  I wont over crowd them.


 
Emperor 400 should work well for the fish mentioned in 75 gal,
I would steer clear of the dwarf gourami many of which are prone to disease (Google iridovirus among gourami) but may consider the pearl gourami or honey gourami who aren't as prone to disease.
Gourami prefer softer warmer water pH 6.5 to 7.2 temp 78 to 80 degrees F
Platy's need hard alkaline water pH 7.4 to 8.0 and also prefer cooler water around 75 degrees F 
Tetra's and cory's also appreciate cooler softer water pH around 6.5 to 7.2 and temp around 75 degrees in my expierience.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, 1077 advises well. Please have a look at our fish profiles, most (if not all) of what you mention is included, and each profile contains info on numbers of the species (some need groups), compatibility and suitable tankmates, water preferences, etc. Profiles are second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, and the species are grouped according to Family generally, e.g., Characins, Cyprinids, Catfish, Livebearers, Anabantids, etc. There is also general background on the Family if you click the name when underlined; and the list of species comes up under the name.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron said:


> Yes, 1077 advises well.


Yep, he always does, as do you. ;-)


----------



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

How embarressing.. haha.. Yes you are right.. I was mostly looking for peaceful tankmates... Ill try and find a wide array of fish that have similar water conditions.


----------

